# Keeping Kunes out of chicken coop?



## Coolbreeze89 (Aug 12, 2018)

I have a small herd of 4-6month old kunekunes. They free-range in the same 3 acre area that my 4month old chickens spend their days. I have kept the coop doors closed during the day so the pigs don’t get in it, but I realized this means the chickens can’t access their nest boxes (once they start laying).  Anyone have good piglet-proof chicken door ideas?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 12, 2018)

Can you raise the door so that it's not at ground level?  Chickens are pretty good at climbing and jumping - pigs aren't.

Edited to add:  Just dawned on me that you might be talking about people size doors.  If that's the case can you cut a "pop" door that's not at ground level that the chickens can use while you leave the people size door closed?


----------



## Coolbreeze89 (Aug 12, 2018)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Can you raise the door so that it's not at ground level?  Chickens are pretty good at climbing and jumping - pigs aren't.
> 
> Edited to add:  Just dawned on me that you might be talking about people size doors.  If that's the case can you cut a "pop" door that's not at ground level that the chickens can use while you leave the people size door closed?



Yes, I have people-sized doors (2, actually).  I was thinking put a board across the bottom of the opening that the chickens could jump over (and I could just step over). My husband was thinking block off one people-door, and cut out a small hole that only the chickens can get through. I figured I’d see what you experienced folks had to say to settle the debate (or come up with a third, better option!).


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 12, 2018)

I think either one of your options would work.


----------



## Alibo (Aug 12, 2018)

I use a hog panel I cut to door size as a second door. Open the coop door and close the panel door, keeps my goats, pigs ect out and let's the chickens squeeze through the panel gaps. It's hinged with wire so it swings easy and held in place by a tight bungee.


----------

